# Investec Lump Sum Market Leader - Are they Safe?



## jimlyons97 (20 Jun 2008)

I am about to invest €30,000 in a 12 month fixed term lump sum account and I see that Investec are currently the market leaders with a rate of 5.6%.

*Does anyone know how safe Investec are?*

Am I better off to go with a rate of 5.4% with EBS or First Active?

Here is an article about their new rate in the Indo. 

Here is a link to Investecs website:[broken link removed]

Thanks in anvance.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2008)

_Investec _are mentioned in this key topic:



Their website doesn't seem to have any details about the one year fixed term account with the 5.6% gross _CAR _rate. At least I can't find any info.


----------



## jimlyons97 (21 Jun 2008)

Thanks for your help ClubMan.

I noticed it wasn't on their website alright, I had to call them up to get confirmation of the rates quoted in the Independent article.

So would you be inclined to deal with them?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2008)

If they are covered by the _UK FSA _depositor protection scheme then the guarantees are better than the _Irish _scheme. I have no idea about them generally or their credit rating etc. I would check all of this out before committing to them myself.


----------



## BallinaTipp (27 Jun 2008)

Check their credit rating on the investor section of the Investec plc web site (parent company).

They dont seem to have S&P ratings but do have Fitch and others.


----------

